# 5500 to Madone? Just say NO!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I have just been in this activity for about four years – starting with a Trek 1000 and moving rapidly to a 2004 5500.( A left over purchased in mid 2005).

I have made many changes to the 5500 – mostly just blind changes because I imagined that I had extra money to burn. Anyway, here are most of the changes:

Put on Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels
Bontrager xxx Lite stem
FSA K-Wing bars
Chris King HS
FSA setback post


I take very good care of my bike and it looks as good as new. Also, with not much to compare it to, it certainly seems to do all I am capable of asking from it.

HOWEVER – I find myself looking long and hard at the Madones – then I start comparing and wonder what’s wrong with me. For example, the SL5.9 retails for $5500 (less obvious discount). But to bring the components up to my 5500 level, I would have to replace the wheels, tires, bar. (Headset ?)

When all would be said and done, I would have gone from a 120 frame to a 110.

Please tell me I am simply nuts and that my 5500 is just fine.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

bboseley said:


> Please tell me I am simply nuts and that my 5500 is just fine.


I'm sure the 5500 is just fine, but there's nothing wrong with stoking your excitement/enthusiasm for riding with a new frame or bike. Nice frames don't come cheap, but the resulting enthusiasm and motivation to ride might be worth it...


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

the biggest advantage I see with the Madone is the ability of the bike to put the power to the ground, the frame is stiffer and more efficient, plus it's lighter.......... if those don't turn you on look at upgrading your 5500 to outboard bottom bracket design (this also will put more power to the ground and stiffen it up down there),


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Madone isn't really much lighter but the front end is so solid you feel like you could ride it through a concrete wall. That's the biggest difference. The 5.9 comes with a Bontrager Race X-Lite wheel set. A ksyrium is not really an upgrade depending on what you think is important in a wheel. They are the same level of quality/weight and performance.

The 5500 doesn't exaclty suck either. ;-)


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bboseley said:


> I have just been in this activity for about four years – starting with a Trek 1000 and moving rapidly to a 2004 5500.( A left over purchased in mid 2005).
> 
> I have made many changes to the 5500 – mostly just blind changes because I imagined that I had extra money to burn. Anyway, here are most of the changes:
> 
> ...


Honestly, when was the last time you rode a bike that didn't need repair and said, "Man, the headset just sucks. I could really use a Chris King, " or whatever the headset de jour is. I can understand about changing wheels and tires (keeping them as backup or for training), maybe even the bars, but the headset? 

Of course the other option is just buying the Madone frame, stripping off your components to add to it, and selling the 5500 frame.

I don't know if you're nuts or not, but when making major purchases you should be sure. (And the 5500 is a nice bike.)


----------



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

I switched from a Trek 2200, to a Madone 5.2. I know you can't compare the 2200 and your 5500, but the Madone is even better than I thought it was going to be. I bought the 2006 Madone frame on Ebay, and had the 2200 parts, ultegra, plus some upgrades, switched to the Madone. I was able to sell the old frame, and now have a fantastic riding Madone for under $2000. It was well worth the changeover.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

California L33 said:


> Honestly, when was the last time you rode a bike that didn't need repair and said, "Man, the headset just sucks. I could really use a Chris King, " or whatever the headset de jour is.


If we all limited ourselves to riding only what we absolutely *needed*, without any concern for what we happen to think is cool, I'm afraid our sport would be a lot less interesting.

There's nothing wrong with buying something simply because you enjoy it, and it's up to the individual....not the rest of us....to determine how best to spend his/her money.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Really, just stick to your 5500 dude. It's already a really good bike.

The reason for getting a Madone would be better if say, you definitely want a new frame since you have spare cash and are looking at getting something new. Even then, I'd say you might wanna try another brand since you already have a Trek (this is coming from a Trek fan and a [email protected] user (I don't even wanna say that word again for some reason))

Maybe save up for a little while first and get new wheels perhaps? Or just keep the cash for when you would like a real 'upgrade' so to speak (Look frames, etc)

Just my $0.02.

Good luck


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah,........... not a bad idea......... I'd try a relaxed geometry bike like an Orbea or Lemond.......... or you could go really relaxed and get a Pilot!

I know, I wish I had gotten a relaxed seat angle bike so the top tube lengths are more realistic (I don't have to move the seat all the way back!)


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i would say 5500 is like Sharp and Madone would be like Panasonic or Sony. so is your TV really look better between Sharp and Sony?? of course yes but consider the X-factor ( money ) i guess if you got the cash go for the best...having your friends coming over and see the big game on your Sony Plasma is truely priceless. heheh same go for bike. looking good might be the most important of all eventhough you're not going to go THAT much faster.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

kneejerk said:


> the biggest advantage I see with the Madone is the ability of the bike to put the power to the ground, the frame is stiffer and more efficient, plus it's lighter.


agree. i just switched from my oclv 120 from 2003 to a brandnew madone ssl 6.9. i always thougth i had a good bike (and it was a damn good bike), but the madone ssl 6.9 is a blast to ride. it's stiffer, it's lighter, it's better in every way.


davidka said:


> The Madone isn't really much lighter


don't compare apples with pears. "the madone" doesn't exist, there are numerous madone-models and, for example, the ssl 6.9 definitely IS much lighter than the 5500 (precisely 355g, frame only, size 58)!

so, is this change worth the money? that depends. it depends on how important your bike is to you, how important it is to always have the new stuff, it depends on the mileage you do with your bike, and, most importantly, on your financial situation. do i believe that the 5500 was a bad bike? not at all, it was a damn good bike. do i believe that the madone ssl 6.9 is a better bike? yes, but maybe that's due to the fact that i just want it to be a better bike because that makes it easier for me to justify my spending loads of money on a new frame!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

OK, thanks to all. I think I have it straight now. If I have a bit too much cash lying around – then perhaps I should drop it on the Madone. Actually, I talked this over with my LBS (a Trek Concept Store) and put this question to the owner: “If I were to move to a 5.9, just what would I gain.” His immediate answer was “absolutely nothing”.

Now I should mention that I am 65, and the central question was what would “I” gain. This is a dealer who shoots straight. He admitted he would love to relieve me of $5000, and yes, I might get on the bike and love it. However, his reasoning was that I would love it because I would had just parted with a ton of money and the little man inside would insist on that review.

While I am no slouch, let’s face it – having a bit stiffer frame would be of no value to me. I just don’t have the engine to ask that much from a frame.

Today I went out and put the 5500 through as much as I am capable of, and sure enough, it did everything I ask. So, unless I just can’t fine any other way to drop the $5000, I will most likely stay with the 5500. (Remember, Lance in the 2003 TDF used the newer model very briefly then climbed back on his old stand by – the 5900.

By all means, don’t give up on me. You made some good points about the 5.9. I have to hurry before the wife uses the funds to pay for groceries, electric, and all that crap.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

don't sweat it, bro. buy what you like and live each day to the fullest b/c you don't know what tomorrow will bring. 

enjoy and ride strong-my motto.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I have went from 5500, 5900 to Madone SL5.9. Can't say i have noticed much difference, but believe every change was slightly better. Probably more difference in a better set of wheels. Having ridden the Ksyrium's and X-Lites, i can't tell the difference. Just recently got a set of the X-Lite Carbon Clinchers. Definately notice the lighter weight difference and they "feel" stiffer then the metal version. 
But they will lighten your bank account a bunch too.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

My dad has a similar situation he found himself in. He worked really hard for many years 7 days a week/ 13 hours a day as the owner of a deli/grocery. He retired a few years back. Now he's 64 years old and doesn't do a lot outside of the house but he pampers himself with a new luxury car every few years on a 27 month lease. I asked him why he gets a new car on a short term lease and pays such a premium for it when he could buy a mid level, nice car for the same amount. What he said has changed my perception on his car buying habits - he asked me with even a 27 month lease, how many new cars will he drive for the rest of his life. He loves the experience of driving a different vehicle every few years. 

If you want to get a new bike because you love bikes and want a new experience, do it.


----------

